# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  >SAME DAY AUCTION 05< Tancho 32cm MALE [close 22-05-09]

## monscine

*SAKAI TANCHO KOHAKU 32cm MALE*

>>> Lelang dimulai hari ini Jumat, 22 Mei 2009 waktu sekarang dan *BERAKHIR HARI INI JUGA jam 22.00 waktu server KOI's*

>>> Ikan ada di Jakarta. Biaya pengiriman dan biaya handling ditanggung oleh pemenang. Untuk peserta diluar Jakarta, bisa menunjuk agen kurir yang dipercaya oleh pemenang, atau akan diatur nanti.

>>> Masa pembayaran maksimum 1 (satu) minggu dari tanggal akhir lelang. Jika lewat dari batas waktu tersebut, atas kemauan penjual ikan yang dilelang bisa diberikan kepada pemenang kedua dan kepada pemenang kedua akan diberikan waktu yang sama 1 (satu) minggu dari batas akhir masa pembayaran pemenang pertama. Demikian dan seterusnya.

>>> 10% dari harga pemenang atau minimum Rp. 100rb (jika laku) mana yang lebih besar akan disumbangkan kepada KOI's

>>> Pelelang dapat memberikan Opsi "BUNGKUS" disaat pelelangan masih berlangsung dengan harga yang akan ditetapkan oleh pelelang.

*>>> Harga mulai Rp. 100.000,- dengan kelipatan BEBASSSS ,- *

----------


## kan_andi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kan_andi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kan_andi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RAIS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kan_andi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

